# Hey everyone. I have a question.



## hollidaychicinn (Mar 17, 2013)

I have one of my hens that keeps laying soft shell eggs. She also seems to have trouble and will slowly move around until she stops then shell lay the egg. I give them crushed oyster shells, gritt and laying food along with treats that i made sure were ok for them. I let them out for about 4hrs. In the afternoon. I watched her lay an egg in my yard and turn around and start pecking at it. I took it away from her. Ive had them over a year but i am still learning. Im hoping for some good advice. My daughter has just started raising chickens and i told her this was the best site to get help. Thanks to all for listening.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It's that time of year. You are feeding appropriately and there is nothing wrong with your hen, she is just going through a period of thin shells and it's also okay that she eat them...it will not develop into a lifelong habit.

At this time of year the hormones change and a bird goes through a molt, diverting calcium stores to feather production instead of egg production. Increasing calcium and protein will not change this cycle, it just takes as long as it takes and it won't be long....just give her time and her laying will get back to normal. 

First, it may stop or slow down, though, as she goes through this season. Or, she may just continue to lay but it will be the soft or very brittle shelled eggs that crack upon laying...which she will eat. That is all natural and nothing to worry about. It's instinctive on several levels...keeps the nests clean, removes a predator attractant to the nests sites and it's an opportunity to eat something good.


----------



## hollidaychicinn (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for getting back to me so quickly. I feel much better now. You've helped so much. I'm sure ill have other questions I hope I get to talk to you. God bless you!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm here most days, so I hope we get to talk too! God has surely blessed me and I know He is blessing you as well...feels good, doesn't it?


----------

